# Nissan altima acceleration problem



## Nissanuser (Sep 15, 2011)

My Nissan altima 2003 (135K) does not seem to accelerate beyond 5-10 mph, when I press the gas pedal. The rpmdoes not increase beyond 1000rpm as well. I guessed it would be something to do with oil change, but eventually not as the problem persists after oil change. My friend taught me a trick of pressing the gas pedal while starting the car. I used this trick last two times I had the acceleration problem, which worked for me. But unfortunately, the problem comes back again. Could someone help me what could be the cause and how I can fix it? Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Is your CEL on?


----------



## Nissanuser (Sep 15, 2011)

It has been on for a while. I learned from the mechanic that it is a EVAP code and affects fuel efficiency and nothing else. I am not sure whether a new code has been added to that. thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, I would scan it again to see if new code shows up as the problem stated is very broad and could be a hundred different possibilities.


----------



## Nissanuser (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## Nissanuser (Sep 15, 2011)

I do have a new code added. It is P1121. How serious is that?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P1121 is the code for a problem with the electric throttle control actuator. The throttle valve may be stuck open. Remove the intake air duct and check if any foreign matter is caught between the throttle valve
and the housing.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Rogoman is correct, here is a more detailed description taken off a Nissan site:
By the way, did you clean your TB before this issue occurred?

DTC: P1121

Search Bulletins/Recalls for P1121

Trouble diagnosis name: Electric throttle control actuator

Component Description

Electric Throttle Control Actuator consists of throttle control motor, throttle position sensor, etc.

The throttle control motor is operated by the ECM and it opens and closes the throttle valve.

The throttle position sensor detects the throttle valve position, and the opening and closing speed of the throttle valve and feeds the voltage signals to the ECM. The ECM judges the current opening angle of the throttle valve from these signals and the ECM controls the throttle control motor to make the throttle valve opening angle properly in response to driving condition.

DTC detecting condition:

A Electric throttle control actuator does not function properly due to the return spring malfunction.
B Throttle valve opening angle in fail-safe mode is not in specified range.
C ECM detect the throttle valve is stuck open. This self-diagnosis has the one trip detection logic.
Possible cause:

Electric throttle control actuator


----------



## Nissanuser (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I didn't clean TB recently. 

Thank you Rogoman and Faja. It is really useful.


----------



## YANKIET (Aug 14, 2014)

I am having a problem with my Altima 2010. When I accelerate, its jumpy/shaky until i hit cruising speed. Any ideas?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

fly by wire system, throttle body or gas pedal issue


----------



## Jason needs help please (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi I have a 2016 Nissan Altima and I replace the motor at 107,000 and put another on in there and got the car and it started doing this Once you get up to 2000 RPM it goes into limp mode and you can put it in neutral and then put it back in gear and it’s powerful to get up to thousand RPM again and it doesn’t lose any power in reverse at all


----------



## Jason needs help please (Aug 15, 2021)

C


Jason needs help please said:


> Hi I have a 2016 Nissan Altima and I replace the motor at 107,000 and put another on in there and got the car and it started doing this Once you get up to 2000 RPM it goes into limp mode and you can put it in neutral and then put it back in gear and it’s powerful to get up to thousand RPM again and it doesn’t lose any power in reverse at all


Codes are p0500 p0037


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In the process of replacing the engine, you may have damaged some of the engine wiring.

The P0037 is caused by a problem with the lower O2 sensor heater circuit; the heater itself may be bad or the harness connector is insecure. The P0500 is caused by a problem with the the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) is not reading (functioning) properly. There may be a broken/frayed wire leading to the vehicle speed sensor or the sensor itself is bad.


----------



## Jason needs help please (Aug 15, 2021)

I replaced the speed sensor and had a electrical person look at and they just found a plug not all the way down


----------

